# adaptateur Mini-VGA S-Video pour iMacG5 PPC



## PascalBS38 (1 Février 2009)

Voilà,

Je cherche un adaptateur Mini-VGA -> S-Video pour mon iMacG5 PPC sans iSight.
Je n'ai rien trouvé sur Apple Store, macway m'a dit qu'ils n'avaient rien....

Celui qui existe sur Apple Store (ref M9109G/A) ne fonctionne pas sur mon iMac mais sur les 
iBook, PowerBook G4 (12 pouces), eMac (avec AirPort Extreme), ou iMac 1GHz (17 pouces), le miens est un 2Ghz,17".

Je me demande tout de même si il ne marcherait pas sur mon iMac, mais avant d'acheter j'aimerais en être sur, alors si quelqu'un qui a fait l'essais passe par la ........

Ou si quelqu'un connait la reference de ce cable pour mon iMac bien sur je suis preneur.

J'ai demandé à Apple mais toujours pas de réponse....


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2009)

et pourtant selon le manuel de ta machine (le 17" et le 20" avait le même manuel  )



> 34 Chapitre 3    Utilisation de votre ordinateur
> Gestion de vidéo externe (VGA, Composite et S-Vidéo)
> Votre ordinateur dispose dun port de sortie vidéo qui vous permet de le connecter
> à un moniteur (écran) externe ou à un projecteur VGA à laide de ladaptateur VGA
> ...



et 



> Connexion dun téléviseur, dun magnétoscope ou de tout autre
> appareil vidéo
> Pour connecter un téléviseur, un magnétoscope ou tout autre appareil vidéo
> à votre iMac G5 :
> ...



c'est donc lui  ou lui qu'il te faut


----------



## PascalBS38 (1 Février 2009)

Oui oui j'ai lu tout cela, mais sur Apple Store ils limitent l'usage de ce connecteur aux iMac 1Ghz, d'ou mes doutes.
Il y a peut-etre eu des connecteurs Mini-VGA differents sur differents iMac, seul Apple pourrait le dire.
Sinon si quelqu'un a essayé l'adaptateur M9109G/A sur le même iMac que moi j'aurais la preuve que ca marche avant d'acheter.


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2009)

je pense que l'applestore ne l'a jamais remis a jour  (je parle de la description  ) au pire tu le commande sur un site de VPC et si ça marche pas tu fais jouer ton délai de rétractation


----------



## PascalBS38 (2 Février 2009)

Oui pourquoi pas.
Merci pour tes conseils


----------

